# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  NiGHTS' first experiment of evilness and doom! ph33r

## Reala

Firstly  thankyou Seeker thankyou Seeker thankyou Seeker thankyou Seeker thankyou Seeker!

Now on with the show.

This weeks experiment... gender in dreamrecall.

Because I'm a lazy basterd today, I'm just opening this up to more than just complete n00bs, that way, I can get more work done at once.

Firstly, I need 4 little n00b dreamers, 2 male, 2 female.

Then I need people who have be LD'ing for 4-6 months, 2 male, 2 female.

Finnaly, I need people who have been doing it for over a year, 2 male, 2 female.

Please help me with this. 

Notice: This will invole dream journals, new and old, so make sure you have them before signing up.

----------


## nightowl

meh, sure. I'm pretty sure I've been doing it for over a year now so I'll go under that one.





> Notice: This will invole dream journals, new and old, so make sure you have them before signing up.[/b]



Ok, just thought I'd inform you that I have well over 20 typed pages on my computer plus more that I wrote in my notebook in case you want some of that. I stopped my dream journal but i will continue again for the experiement

Is there anything else? When should I start, is there something I should take particular notice?

----------


## pinkcheese

I can be a female n00b! ( how sad...but I do it for science! :smile:  ) I don't have that many pages in my dream journal, darn you nightowl!

----------


## Dragon

I guess I can go in the 4-6 months slot for male.. umm I dont keep a dream journal anymore but I guess I could do it for the experiment. Are you going to wait until you have all the people needed or not?
EDIT:
oh crap, I dont have a dreamjournal already, i guess i cant help out... lol oh well my bad   ::makeitstop::

----------


## tryagain

hmm 
might be interesting.  I'll sign up if I don't have to give out any personal information.  I've been keeping a journal for about 2 to 3 months.  so a newb, maybe.  a male newb

----------


## nightowl

ugh, scratch that over 20 pages of dream journal. It got erased along with everything else on my computer. I still have a written notebook that has a couple of pages on that, so i guess im ok...

----------

